# contractors/employers read



## jon willard (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm writing this to possibly be helpful to a few business owners/employees. I worked for a residential/light commercial HVAC contractor installing ductwork, insulating, working in a small sheetmetal dungeon etc. for 5 years and made a wage of 17.50 an hour. I "sobered" up and wound up with my employment terminated shortly after. I was terminated on the day of a medical appointment. I have a condition (didn't affect my mobility) where a specialist was regularly checking by bloodwork every 3,6,9, or 12 months to prolong the life of my liver and myself. Huge mental stress right there when its on the mind. I notified my boss when I found out about this. Symptoms also occur such as sleplessness, etc.. I'm writing this to inform employers about guys if they have someone like this working for them. their temperment may be a little off at times and needs a slight bit of leniency as they may fall under an ADA law. Don't push a guy out the door if you have someone like this working for you. Let all the guys excel in the trade. Send em all to school, not just your select picks of the litter who may get payed stays in different states to take some classes. Another note, if you have an employee with a temper so bad he throws food in someone's face while they're driving a workvan occupied with a passenger sitting on a bucket, one in the bucket seat and the driver, get rid of him. I put up with things such as food getting thrown in my face and then having my shirt grabbed and a fist drawn back in my face. I wound up terminated from this wonderful place of employment after working there 5 years. I have worked many jobs and never had problems like this on any of them.


----------

